# Thoughts on the Young Chang F-108B



## Fredx2098

I'm finally looking for a real piano. I went to my local piano store and tested everything under a few thousand dollars and some that were over, and I ended up liking the cheapest piano in the store the most, the one mentioned in the title. It's going for a little under $2,000, rent-to-buy. I love everything about it: tone, action, build quality. I'm going to be using it as a composition tool and recording, and it seems like it should be perfect, but I'm not a piano expert. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice, warnings, etc. about this piano, like if it's a bad/risky choice or if it's a good option. I haven't pulled any triggers yet so I thought it would be good to get some more experienced opinions before I do anything, as essentially a piano layman.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Don't know about the exact model, but Young Chang pianos are very good pianos. Ignore any piano snob who says otherwise. Note that they many are sold as 'entry-level' pianos, but they sound as good as any upright you've heard from most other makers whose pianos cost a lot more.

Do look at key parts though before you buy. Like the hammers and the soundboard (no cracks, I've nknown at least one unscrupulous vendor to sell a piano cheaper because of a cracked soundboard), the wood the soundboard is made of - you want spruce and not some composite wood rubbish. Ask about the wood in the rest of the piano, like the where the pins for the strings are anchored, it needs to be solid hardwood to keep them there.

If you get a good deal on it, you'll have a good piano.


----------



## Guest

Fredx2098 said:


> I'm finally looking for a real piano. I went to my local piano store and tested everything under a few thousand dollars and some that were over, and I ended up liking the cheapest piano in the store the most, the one mentioned in the title. It's going for a little under $2,000, rent-to-buy. I love everything about it: tone, action, build quality. I'm going to be using it as a composition tool and recording, and it seems like it should be perfect, but I'm not a piano expert. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice, warnings, etc. about this piano, like if it's a bad/risky choice or if it's a good option. I haven't pulled any triggers yet so I thought it would be good to get some more experienced opinions before I do anything, as essentially a piano layman.







https://www.pianobuyer.com/Resources/Piano-Brands-Profiles/Detail/ArticleId/119/Brand/YOUNG-CHANG

http://infinitymusicstudio.net/blog/review-of-the-young-chang-upright-piano


----------

